# how can i get bigger?



## read8 (Jan 25, 2006)

Mon: chest & Triceps  : incline and flat plus a little decline and then DB flies
                            every other week i use BB on incline and flat bench
                      Triceps: weighted dips. over head DB press, push downs

Tues: biceps and back: Sitting curlsDB, preacher curl, concentration cable
          weighted wide grip pull ups, close grip pull downs, bent over row, and seated row.

Wed:  legs & shoulders, fore arms: squats, leg press, leg extension, and leg curl & caves
                      DB shoulder press, cables or DB for three major muscle              heads           fore arms: reverse curl and wrist curls

abs about two times a week .

* three sets on each exercise, and 6-8 reps w/ negatives hard.
Rest thursday and start over on Friday with chest and tri's. 

suggestions on what to change to get bigger and stronger? good work out plan or no?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2006)

sets?  reps?

The only way to truely get bigger is to eat more food.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 25, 2006)

one thing I'll advise you to do is change your routine to M/W/f not M/T/W. Also diet is going to be the most important thing to getting bigger. Training will be 2nd


----------



## read8 (Jan 25, 2006)

ok heres what i eat:
8AM NO-explode     P= protein shake
9Am P, 11Am P, 12 lunch(pasta, potatoes and chicken or fish)  1pm P,  3pm P, 5pm P 6:30 no-explode pre work out.   8pm protein (post workout)  10pm P

probably a little over 200 grams of protein for my weight of 170.
what you think


----------



## Noodles (Jan 25, 2006)

read8 said:
			
		

> ok heres what i eat:
> 8AM NO-explode     P= protein shake
> 9Am P, 11Am P, 12 lunch(pasta, potatoes and chicken or fish)  1pm P,  3pm P, 5pm P 6:30 no-explode pre work out.   8pm protein (post workout)  10pm P
> 
> ...



I think you need to start eating more actual food, you're not getting anywhere near enough carbs in your diet atm.  If I read that right you're actually only eating one meal a day?


----------



## squanto (Jan 25, 2006)

Protein is not the only nutrient your body needs, but that's all you are eating. Try replacing those (shitty) protein shakes with real food. Your diet needs serious work, please visit the nutrition section of this forum.


----------



## read8 (Jan 25, 2006)

ok i left out dinner. after the work out i go home and eat chicken, rice, fish, potatoes, and other carbs. plus some fruit. i do eat more. just forgot. eat is hard to eat FOOD during the day at work. protein is easy. AND breakfast. i also eat a bagel or pop tart.

during the day between shakes i will eat fruit or carbs, (breads, muffins, etc..)


----------



## read8 (Jan 25, 2006)

i know every one is different in all but what do you eat. basic schedule of protein to carbs ratio ... all that stuff ?????


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2006)

pop tarts the nutritional cornerstone of American eating.

Anyway, cancel some of those drinks and substitute it with real food. OF oatmeal, brown rice, steaks, yams, sweet potatoes (not of out of the can), bagels can be good after a workout but ease up on them during the day...the y carry alot of crap sometimes. Eat more of the foods above and also include fish oil, flax and natty peanut butter.

Your routine should consist of low set/rep work and rely heavily on the compund exercises (squats, benches deads, etc). Try DoggCrap training.


----------



## read8 (Jan 25, 2006)

ok eat food NOT shakes. how would i get enough protein, carbs what ever in a day???? i weight about 170 so protein i need is 1.5 times my wieght. that would be 255. i have no idea what the number i should eat of carbs is ? or calories. how do i just keep it simple so i can put more weight on.??


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 25, 2006)

to add lean mass takes a serious amount of foods... good thing is that healthy foods usually go right thru you making u hungry a couple hours later

i think compound movements are key to a thicker and fuller self
heavy benches(with good form)
heavy rows
squats
military presses
deads


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2006)

I've had good success with eating only 1.2 grams a day and really keeping the carb content fairly high. The only thing I've done differently other than eating like a horse with cleam foood is the addition of Muscle Milk before bedtime.  I swear by this stuff.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2006)

keep carbs at about 40%, keep protein at 35 and fats at 25.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2006)

I think you need to read some stickies while you're at it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2006)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## squanto (Jan 25, 2006)

It doesn't matter if you get 300 grams of protein, if you don't get enough carbs and fat. This is because your body needs to burn the protein for fuel rather than using it to build muscle. Don't concentrate on protein intake as much as _total calories_. Don't get me wrong, protein IS important... and eating a balanced meal IS important... but if you're not eating enough calories, you won't get bigger. Period.

If you absolutely MUST use protein shakes (and realize they are a far worse source of protein than normal food), then try making a meal shake thing out of it. I know people on here do it... they add oatmeal and olive oil and peanut butter and all that delicious crap to it. But if you're gonna do that, why not just bring a sandwich from home? Or save some leftovers from your dinner and bring it to school/work.

If all that fails, I recommend eating calorie rich food that tastes good too, but isn't all THAT great for you. Steak, whole wheat pasta, hamburgers, etc. I'm also a "hardgainer" (skinny bastard) as they say, and it took a lot of work for me to form new habits and be a fatass like everyone else, so I know where you're coming from. If you're like me, you'll be able to cut fat off fairly easily later, so eat up piggy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2006)

piggy?


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 26, 2006)

read8 said:
			
		

> ok heres what i eat:
> 8AM NO-explode     P= protein shake
> 9Am P, 11Am P, 12 lunch(pasta, potatoes and chicken or fish)  1pm P,  3pm P, 5pm P 6:30 no-explode pre work out.   8pm protein (post workout)  10pm P
> 
> ...



7 protein shakes a day JESUS H CHRIST

If protein shakes are going to replace meals they should at least have a good bit of calories and carbs too...not just protein.  At best drink like 2 or 3 a day and that's still too many...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2006)

I think 3 should be the max. Afterall they call them supplements because they SUPPLEMENT your diet. Just eat real food, like the ones I mentioned. 

Hey Griff I always wondered what the H in Jesus H Christ stood for.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

How about you post that horribly shitty diet in the diet section, and then read these regarding your training:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53332
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58699


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 27, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Hey Griff I always wondered what the H in Jesus H Christ stood for.



walter


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 27, 2006)

squanto said:
			
		

> Protein is not the only nutrient your body needs, but that's all you are eating. Try replacing those (shitty) protein shakes with real food. Your diet needs serious work, please visit the nutrition section of this forum.



Why are protein shakes shitty??  Mine have good branching, lots of cals and lots of carbs too...not to mention (cytogainer) has creatine and glutamine as well.  

I do agree you should get the lions share of ur cals/protein from food, but they still have their place no??


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Jan 27, 2006)

Jesus Holy Christ???


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sets?  reps?
> 
> The only way to truely get bigger is to eat more food.



Doesn't that answer get old? It's the truth...but people still don't seem to get it. Calorie surplus = bigness.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2006)

awww com'on pimp, dont berate the guy even though he thinks poptarts are a quality food stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Why are protein shakes shitty??  Mine have good branching, lots of cals and lots of carbs too...not to mention (cytogainer) has creatine and glutamine as well.
> 
> I do agree you should get the lions share of ur cals/protein from food, but they still have their place no??



I think shakes have their place, but the original poster does need to eat some real food.  Liquid meals are very effective before, during, and after training sessions.  Besides that though, I think they should be limited to a last resort in a pinch.  I have 2 pure shakes a day, 5 whole food meals, and 1 meal that uses whey and brewer's yeast but also contains whole food.  Sometimes I eat an additional meal or two which are always whole food meals.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think shakes have their place, but the original poster does need to eat some real food.  Liquid meals are very effective before, during, and after training sessions.  Besides that though, I think they should be limited to a last resort in a pinch.  I have 2 pure shakes a day, 5 whole food meals, and 1 meal that uses whey and brewer's yeast but also contains whole food.  Sometimes I eat an additional meal or two which are always whole food meals.



Yeah I try to eat as much real food as possible as well...but being a server at a restaurant I may be working for 6 hours straight, so I drink a shake in the middle of a shift on a regular basis....throw in a pre and post workout shake and bam 3 shakes a day...I drink cytogainer though, so the cals resemble food more than say isopure


----------



## read8 (Jan 27, 2006)

alright some very good information has been brought to my attention. i will cut back on the shakes, down to 3-4. (hopefully not as much bad gas!) and i will try getting in more meals.  and the nutritional info was good stuff. 
i realize that bodybuilding is science in all with how often, what, and when you eat during a day. but do i have to read the back of everything so i know whats going on.???
I just want to get big, mass . later on i can cut down.. what are good things to eat? or I drink Champions whey protein. what is a better protein shake?

what do you people read the back of everything to know how much P/C/F you guys are getting always?? 


Muscle milk is really really good. but dose not agree with me that well. but is so dam good!


----------



## squanto (Jan 27, 2006)

well, ideally, you wouldnt read the back of everything, because it wouldn't have a back. your best bets are meats like salmon, steak, and chicken, veggies, and natural carb sources like red skinned potatoes and sweet potatoes. obviously you need to eat SOME packaged foods, but the majority of what you eat shouldn't be.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

squanto said:
			
		

> well, ideally, you wouldnt read the back of everything, because it wouldn't have a back. your best bets are meats like salmon, steak, and chicken, veggies, and natural carb sources like red skinned potatoes and sweet potatoes. obviously you need to eat SOME packaged foods, but the majority of what you eat shouldn't be.



Agreed.  You can get information on that kind of stuff here:

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 28, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Why are protein shakes shitty??  Mine have good branching, lots of cals and lots of carbs too...not to mention (cytogainer) has creatine and glutamine as well.
> 
> I do agree you should get the lions share of ur cals/protein from food, but they still have their place no??




and you believe this replaces real food?

so does eggs and milk and they are real food


where do you train in Birmingham?My brother trains at Powerhouse


----------



## read8 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for the info cowpimp. i checked out your my space.. and yeah nice pic of the crystal bud. gotta love the ganja. all day!


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 30, 2006)

bulldogge said:
			
		

> and you believe this replaces real food?
> 
> so does eggs and milk and they are real food
> 
> ...



I train at Gold's Gym on 280, very nice facility...

And no of course I don't believe they replace real food...I don't drink shakes say when I'm at the house at 2 in the afternoon and I get hungry lol...I drink shakes sometimes when I'm at work to make sure I don't go 5-6 hours without anything....and I drink them pre and post workout...

I'm a server at a restaurant...shakes are the only thing I'm really allowed as far as substinance...I can pound one down in like 2 minutes and get back to work...So most days I'm working I eat right before work (we have great grilled fish) drink a shake midshift....and eat again just after work...from then I try and eat full meals every 2 to 3 hours..


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 30, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> keep carbs at about 40%, keep protein at 35 and fats at 25.


why? there's no 'magic blanket macro ratio' that works for everyone.


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 31, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I train at Gold's Gym on 280, very nice facility...




I need to check it out when i come home for a visit.By the way i grew up in Cahaba Heights.Right off of 280.


----------

